# New to Cartersville. Pine Log WMA advice needed



## Pale Rider (Nov 20, 2015)

Just moved to Cartersville. I would like a place to hunt and just can't hunt enough to justify joining a lease. The closest WMA to me is Pine Log. Can anyone give me advice on where and how to hunt this WMA?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 20, 2015)

I suggest searching for Pine Log on here and getting off the roads


----------



## austanj (Dec 1, 2015)

If I were you I wouldn't waste my time with pine log id drive down to some of the wma's south of the city and put your time in there. If you really want it that bad plan on putting a lot of miles on your shoes to find a good place.  They are there just few and far between. Good luck.


----------

